# chiarimento

## _jd

sono un utente slackware sufficientemente esperto, vorrei installare gentoo sul portatile, dual boot winXP e gentoo, ( vedi https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=84565); mi sono stampato e letto la guida all'installazione più altri docs accessori, un amico mi ha scaricato il live cd1 e il cd2...non disponendo di connessione ad internet sembra che possa partire solo da stage 3 + GRP o sbaglio??...dunque non avrò un installazione totalmente ricompilata e ottimizzata come sarebbe da stage 1 ?? si può ricompilare tutto in fase di post installazione??

grazie

_jd

----------

## augustus

 *Quote:*   

> non disponendo di connessione ad internet sembra che possa partire solo da stage 3 + GRP o sbaglio??

 

Sì, anche se esiste una procedura forse un po' arruffata per installare Gentoo da stage1 anche offline.  

 *Quote:*   

> ...dunque non avrò un installazione totalmente ricompilata e ottimizzata come sarebbe da stage 1 ??

 

Non totalmente, ma ottimizzata in gran parte: ok, non puoi settarti le USE e le CFLAGS proprio a tuo piacimento per i pacchetti precompilati, ma c'è comunque una differenza tra i binari della GRP compilati per Pentium3 e i binari di altre distro compilati per un generico i386   :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

>  si può ricompilare tutto in fase di post installazione?? 

 

Sì.

Il comando credo sia emerge -e worldLast edited by augustus on Mon Oct 20, 2003 12:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## _jd

dunque...a casa non ho internet, ma sul lavoro, con moderazione, posso scaricare ciò che mi serve e lo porto a casa con una usb mass storage...si può dire ad emerge che vada a prendere i sorgenti dalla memoria usb o da un CD o serve per forza il collegamento a internet??

grazie

_jd

----------

## augustus

 *_jd wrote:*   

> dunque...a casa non ho internet, ma sul lavoro, con moderazione, posso scaricare ciò che mi serve e lo porto a casa con una usb mass storage...si può dire ad emerge che vada a prendere i sorgenti dalla memoria usb o da un CD o serve per forza il collegamento a internet??
> 
> grazie
> 
> _jd

 

Se hai i sorgenti necessari su un qualsiasi supporto e non hai il collegamento a internet, basta copiare tutti i sorgenti in /usr/portage/distfiles/ : emerge trovandoli già in quella cartella non li scarica (e quindi non sei obbligato ad avere la connessione ad internet)

----------

## _jd

dunque in teoria mi copio tutti i sorgenti dal cd2 in /usr/portage/distfiles, e poi emerge -u world oppure li emergo una alla volta, a seconda delle necessità??

----------

## augustus

 *_jd wrote:*   

> dunque in teoria mi copio tutti i sorgenti dal cd2 in /usr/portage/distfiles, e poi emerge -u world oppure li emergo una alla volta, a seconda delle necessità??

 

Sì, hai capito tutto   :Wink: 

Un'unica nota:

Per riemergere tutto il sistema il comando è 

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -e world

 

e non

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -u world

 

----------

## shev

Prima di tutto benvenuto.

Se posso permettermi ti suggerisco un metodo alternativo a quelli già suggeriti, imho molto semplice ed efficace per aggirare il problema "rete".

Installa gentoo da stage3 (e GRP se vuoi, non è indispensabile) senza rete, seguendo la guida ufficiale all'installazione. In questo modo avrai un sistema di base funzionante ed avviabile. A questo punto sfrutta l'opzione -f di emerge collegando il tuo portatile alla rete aziendale (se t'è permesso): l'opzione -f infatti ti permette di scaricare i sorgenti di cui necessiti prima di passare alla fase di compilazione. Una volta che avrai i sorgenti sul tuo portatile potrai poi compilarli come calma dove e quando vorrai, senza bisogno della rete e scegliendo le opzioni che preferisci (se installi da stage3 e ricompili tutto con emerge -e modificando le flags, ottieni un sistema completamente ottimizzato con le flags modificate, come se fossi partito da stage1).

Ovviamente questo presuppone tu possa collegarti alla rete della tua ditta. Se ciò non t'è permesso allora il metodo imho più veloce è quello che già the-matrix t'ha descritto: scarichi i sorgenti dal lavoro e li piazzi in /usr/portage/distfiles. In pratica ottieni lo stesso risultato di quanto t'ho detto sopra ma con un po' di sbattimento in più  :Wink: 

----------

## teknux

in definitiva, aggiungo quello che shev ha omesso: cioè le fasi da seguire dopo aver installato il sistema da stage3:

1) aggiorni il portage:

```
emerge rsync
```

2) imposti le USE flags in /etc/make.conf a tuo piacimento

3) colleghi il portatile alla rete (sempre che tu possa farlo) e scarichi quello che serve:

```
emerge -ef world
```

5) aggiungi i pacchetti per xfree, un WM e quello che ti serve

```
emerge -f xfree tuo_WM_preferito un_browser programmi_vari
```

6) stacchi la connessione, vai a casa o dove ti pare e...:

```
emerge -e world

emerge xfree

emerge quello_che_hai_scaricato
```

in questo modo dovrebbe andare tutto bene. l'importante è fare attenzione alle USE che avrai impostato in /etc/make.conf . possono cambiare anche le dipendenze. un metodo per andare sempre sul sicuro è lanciare:

```
emerge -vp nomeprogramma
```

in questo modo ti stampa a video i programmi che installerà (se ci sono dipendenze) e accanto metterà le USE impostate (da te o per default). in rosso sono quelle attive, in blu quelle disattivate. a quel punto hai due possibilità:

1) se è una USE che in genere ti serve (esempio nls: native language system) e che ti fa comodo in make.conf ma per qualche motivo non vuoi in un determinato pacchetto, allora puoi sovrascrivere la USE da linea di comando in questo modo:

```
 USE="-opzione" emerge pacchetto
```

o viceversa, aggiungere l'opzione USE="opzione".

2) se è una USE che sai che ti serve e non l'avevi aggiunta in make.conf, la inserisci nel suddetto file, così eviti di farlo a mano (cioè dalla linea di comando) per le volte successive.

spero ti sia stata utile questa mini-guida  :Wink: 

dimenticavo: benvenuto!  :Wink: 

saluti,

tek

----------

## shev

 *teknux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> spero ti sia stata utile questa mini-guida 

 

Chiaro e preciso. Sapendo che era un utente slack non ritenevo rispettoso dargli "la pappa pronta", ma forse così è più chiaro  :Wink: 

----------

## teknux

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Chiaro e preciso. Sapendo che era un utente slack non ritenevo rispettoso dargli "la pappa pronta", ma forse così è più chiaro 

 

ehhehe si hai ragione, non ci avevo pensato. piùttosto tenevo presente il fatto che essendo aspirante utente gentooiano (e immagino slack-orgoglioso come lo ero io e molti miei amici ora gentooiani) era meglio dare una visione globale dei comandi  :Wink: 

chiamala evangelizzazione anche questa: gli utenti slack e deb sono i più duri da sradicare  :Wink: 

saluti,

tek

----------

## IgaRyu

Un dubbio mi assale.... no rete? come diavolo lo fa l'emere rsync ? 

Joe

----------

## teknux

pare abbia la rete in ufficio...

----------

## IgaRyu

Si, ma a meno che non si parli di un portatile la vedo complicata  :Smile: 

Joe

----------

## shev

 *IgaRyu wrote:*   

> Si, ma a meno che non si parli di un portatile la vedo complicata 

 

Quoto la prima riga di questo topic:

 *Quote:*   

> sono un utente slackware sufficientemente esperto, vorrei installare gentoo sul portatile

 

si parla di un portatile!  :Very Happy: 

 :Wink: 

----------

## IgaRyu

ehh la vecchiaia fa brutti scherzi ... scusassero  :Smile: 

Joe

----------

## _jd

effettivamente, non posso collegare il portatile alla rete aziendale, al max scaricare i pacchetti e portarli via con la chiave USB da 64 Mb...dunque emerge sync non è alla mia portata??..niente gentoo e niente update di gentoo per utenti non collegati a internet?

----------

## teknux

beh... la situazione si fa moooolto più difficile a dirti la verità... a questo punto ti conviene scaricare i GRP (sarebbe meglio per 686). installare la distro da stage3 e precompilati vari e in un secondo momento fare gli aggiornamenti del caso attaccandoti a una connessione internet. in questo modo come ti hanno già detto non avrai i pacchetti aggiornatissimi all'ultima versione e saranno (magari) compilati *solo* per 686 generici (che sono sempre meglio di quei pacchetti compilati per 486...).  insomma già così non è che hai un sistema tanto schifoso  :Razz: 

cmq prova a dipingere la tua situazione con le connessioni (casa o lavoro), perchè personalmente avevo capito che almeno dall'ufficio potevi accedere a internet. in questo modo forse ci sono altre possibilità. io quando avevo la connessione a 56k sfruttavo i sorgenti che trovavo nei cd delle riviste (tipo il kernel, xfree e i pacchetti notoriamente giganti da scaricare). per quanto riguarda rsync ti serve la connessione (a meno che da un sistema con già installato gentoo fai un archivio di /usr/portage e poi te lo copi)....

facci sapere  :Wink: 

saluti,

tek

----------

## _jd

sul lavoro ho un computer fisso attaccato alla rete aziendale e che accede ad internet, ma non ci posso attaccare il portatile, a casa non ho niente e non posso mettere nulla per almeno sei mesi, possiedo già i 2 cd della gentoo...questa è la situation...  :Sad: 

----------

## teknux

mmm allora puoi sfruttare 3 possibilità:

1) se hai un masterizzatore sul pc d'ufficio, potresti fare il boot da live cd lì sopra e con un po' di smanazzamenti salvare tutto (portage e sorgenti) sull'hd del pc d'ufficio per poi masterizzare in un cd e te lo porti a casa. si tratta di fare una specie di installazione-fake senza partizionare l'hd del pc. credo si possa fare con un po' di accortezze. essendo utente slack non dovresti avere grossi problemi...

2) se hai un amico con gentoo, puoi fare i passi del punto 1)

3) usi i 2 cd e poi con calma aggiornerai... magari fra 6 mesi, ma aggiornerai  :Wink: 

saluti,

tek

----------

## _jd

dunque, ho i 2 CD scaricati ma sono per x86 generici, installo da stage 3, poi copio i sorgenti in /usr/portage/distfiles e posso ricompilare tutto per pentium4 con emerge -e world anche se non ho connessione alla rete?

grazie

----------

## codadilupo

 *_jd wrote:*   

> dunque, ho i 2 CD scaricati ma sono per x86 generici, installo da stage 3, poi copio i sorgenti in /usr/portage/distfiles e posso ricompilare tutto per pentium4 con emerge -e world anche se non ho connessione alla rete?
> 
> grazie

 

esatto: se i sorgenti corrispondono alle versioni di sync, allora portage non scaricherà quello che già * presente in distfiles

Coda

----------

## teknux

se sei uno che acquista riviste su linux in edicola sei "a cavallo", visto che ormai molte di queste sparano 3 con parecchi sorgenti *pesanti*. già se hai quelli, ti basta scaricare i sorgenti più piccoli. col dialup è un'impresa umanamente possibile...

saluti,

tek

----------

## almafer

riesumo questa discussione, ho installato a casa di un amico gentoo con i cd grp per pentium 3, a causa di problemi legati al suo lettore cd, presumo, è venuta fuori una installazione solo parzialmente funzionante.mi spiego meglio

-gnome: parte gdm ma non mi permette di usare la tastiera quindi non mi posso loggare, se faccio uno startx invece la tastiera funziona.

-kde: funzionicchia quasi bene, ma da alcuni errori, su konqueror per esempio, si apre ma solo una finestra vuota, e anche altre applicazioni non partono.

considerando che tra qualche giorno gli attivano l'adsl, ma lui da solo avrebbe al momento qualche problema ad installare gentoo da solo, se una volta configurata l'adsl lui esegue

```

emerge sync

emerge -u world

```

e magari in seguito

```

emerge -e world

```

pensate che avrà la sua gentoo funzionante?Last edited by almafer on Sun Nov 09, 2003 3:14 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## almafer

scusate, post doppio, ho fatto un po di casino  :Very Happy: 

----------

## teknux

 *almafer wrote:*   

> se una volta configurata l'adsl lui esegue
> 
> ```
> 
> emerge sync
> ...

 

certo! le mie prime installazioni di gentoo le feci da stage3 proprio per non *perdere tempo*. compilavo i pacchetti aggiuntivi tipo X, un wm etc, e con calma scaricavo e ricompilavo i pacchetti del "system". in questo modo avevo la possiblità di mettere subito mano sul sistema  :Wink: 

saluti,

tek

----------

## micron

 *_jd wrote:*   

> posso ricompilare tutto per pentium4

 

penso che ti convenga compilare ottimizzando per pentium 3, infatti leggendo nel make.conf

```
# PENTIUM4 will generate invalid SSE2 instructions; use 'pentium3' instead. #
```

----------

## almafer

 *teknux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> certo! le mie prime installazioni di gentoo le feci da stage3 proprio per non *perdere tempo*. compilavo i pacchetti aggiuntivi tipo X, un wm etc, e con calma scaricavo e ricompilavo i pacchetti del "system". in questo modo avevo la possiblità di mettere subito mano sul sistema 
> 
> saluti,
> ...

 

spero solo che gli eventuali pacchetti non installati che adesso creano casini o installati male verranno rimpiazzati a dovere  :Cool: 

----------

## _jd

ho installato finalmente sta gentoo e sono molto soddisfatto, a parte qualche erroretto di KDE e Konqueror (mancanza librerie)....marginalità cmq.

Ora vorrei capire, visto che il mio portage è del 11 settembre e comincia ad essere vecchiotto (es: i font di mplayer di quella volta faccio fatica a trovarli...) e visto che ho comprato linuxpro di dicembre che ha i 2 cd gentoo, con un portage più recente...vorrei sapere se offline posso aggiornare il portage semplicemente prendendo quello del cd (senza fare emerge sync) e poi scaricare dall'ufficio ciò che mi interessa e portarlo a casa con la mia stick memory (funzionante!!! al primo colpo) per metterlo sul portatile...

ciao

----------

## shev

 *_jd wrote:*   

> vorrei sapere se offline posso aggiornare il portage semplicemente prendendo quello del cd (senza fare emerge sync) e poi scaricare dall'ufficio ciò che mi interessa e portarlo a casa con la mia stick memory (funzionante!!! al primo colpo) per metterlo sul portatile...

 

Se vuoi ci sono portage anche più aggiornati da scaricare, trovi i vari snapshots su uno dei mirror gentoo. Cmq il procedimento che dici dovrebbe andare bene: aggiorni il portage (snapshot o su cd che sia), vedi ciò che ti serve (da un'occhiata all'opzione -f di emerge) e quindi scarichi i sorgenti da dove vuoi e li piazzi nella cartella distfiles della tua gentoo box. E' un argomento da faq, sul sito trovi molti post a riguardo e spiegazioni molto dettagliate.

----------

